

Aspen cocaine trafficker sentenced to 53 months in prison - scott_meade
http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_22818318/aspen-cocaine-trafficker-sentenced-53-months-prison?IADID=Search-www.denverpost.com-www.denverpost.com

======
bediger4000
Just a by-the-way: this page loads some JavaScript from zedo.com that cause
some truly annoying pop-ups, even though I have firefox set to block pop-ups,
and denverpost.com is not among the "allow pop-ups" exceptions.

